# Albuterol



## ytpt (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello Forum members !!!
I was pleased to learn about the cycle of Albuterol, doses, length of a cycle, Kttofin etc ...
And if there are friends who did Cycle of Albuterol and can report on the results and their personal experience.
I have got the option to medical Albuterol.
Thanks for answering


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Use something better, like a caloric deficit.


----------



## ytpt (Aug 19, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Use something better, like a caloric deficit.


 Thanks for the tip. If you do not have something useful about what I asked, sit back !!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ytpt said:


> Thanks for the tip. If you do not have something useful about what I asked, sit back !!!


 What if I lean instead?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Day 1 - Day 3:- I would start with 2 Mg 4 times a day keeping 4 hours of gap between each. Last dosages should be around 5-6 hours before bed.

Day3:- Day 5:- 3 Mg 4 times a day

Day 6:- Day 24:- 4 Mg 4 times a day

Two weeks off

Then repeat.


----------



## ytpt (Aug 19, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Day 1 - Day 3:- I would start with 2 Mg 4 times a day keeping 4 hours of gap between each. Last dosages should be around 5-6 hours before bed.
> 
> Day3:- Day 5:- 3 Mg 4 times a day
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the tip. Maximum of 16 mg of albuterol, it's just the thing I read several studies that can reach 24 mg. Can pull the 6-week cycle with Kttofin? How were the results? Again, thanks for the tip


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

ytpt said:


> Thanks for the tip. Maximum of 16 mg of albuterol, it's just the thing I read several studies that can reach 24 mg. Can pull the 6-week cycle with Kttofin? How were the results? Again, thanks for the tip


 What you are expecting from it?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

albuterol is crap

either use clen or dont bother

but as mentioned above if caloric deficit isnt in place and youve reached a sticking point then dont bother with any beta 2 agonists and instead sort your diet out


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

swole troll said:


> albuterol is crap
> 
> either use clen or dont bother
> 
> but as mentioned above if caloric deficit isnt in place and youve reached a sticking point then dont bother with any beta 2 agonists and instead sort your diet out


 Salbutamol is the same as Albuterol both have a considerably shorter half life......this was originally in Portuguese on Dats site.

Salbutamol Sulphate)

Molecular Weight (base): 576.70

Recommended Dose: 2-16mg/dia

Presentations: Ventolin tablet (2 mg / 4 mg): R $ 05.02

Salbutamol is a ?2-adrenergic selective agonist administered via inhalation or orally.It has duration of action of approximately 3-4 hours (1). As noted, its action time is short which makes necessary the administration of fractional doses during the day.The advantage of a shorter MV are: 1) smaller desensitization of ?-adrenergic receptors (as desensitization is closely linked to the connection time by receptor-agonist) (2), 2) empirically, it can be observed results faster (think of the relation x testosterone propionate testosterone cypionate and remember with what you see results faster, not better), 3) greater anabolic capacity, which will be discussed below, 4) and better control of side effects between them a lower toxicity to the heart.

Like all ?-receptor agonist, salbutamol acts by activating adenylate cyclase and, after a sequence of reactions by stimulating the activity of hormone sensitive lipase, which promotes the degradation of triglycerides into free fatty acids and glycerol (2), providing substrate for ?-oxidation (metabolic pathway that oxidizes the fatty acid into acetyl-CoA) (2). Furthermore it is also a thermogenic compound (increases the rate of basal metabolism) and anorectic (appetite decreases) (3) which makes it a "fat burner" very efficient. Its effect on fat burning is shown (5).

Changes in energy expenditure, lipid oxidation and carbohydrate oxidation during adrenergic stimulation in obese ² B (triangle) and lean (square)

Some studies show that salbutamol has a capacity and anabolic ergogenic (improved performance) established in humans (6) (7) (8) (11) (12) (13) (15) (16). In a study comparing the anabolic effects of salmeterol clenbuterol x (MV longer), the compound of shorter MV was better (9). Therefore, we think that a compound of shorter acting (salbutamol) will provide even better results. Many users actually report muscle gains and strength in the first few weeks of using this compound. Besides the anti-catabolic effect that this compound exhibits, it also stimulates the rate of muscle protein synthesis (2). One study showed that administration of salbutamol at therapeutic doses, caused better gains in muscle strength than in a group receiving placebo (7). The ?-agonists also have the ability to decrease the secretion of Interleukin-6, a cytokine, by adipose cells and mast cells (10). Salbutamol, unlike clenbuterol (blocking), stimulates the sodium ion channels in myocytes (14), and this may be an explanation of the difference between anabolic effects of these two compounds. I say this because in spite of an anabolic agent clenbuterol is more effective in animals (17), the same was not true in humans.

Salbutamol is also capable of improving the resistance in athletes (7) as changed plasma concentration of potassium lactate and without negative effects on the respiratory frequency, VO2 max, heart rate and plasma levels of glycerol and fatty acids (7).

Another beneficial effect of albuterol is its ability to alter the lipid profile for improved by increasing the rate of lowering HDL and LDL and total cholesterol (18)."Alterations Significant (P <or = .02) Were Observed in total cholesterol ([TC] -9.1% + / - 2.5%), low-density lipoprotein cholesterol ([LDL-C] - 15.0% + / - 2.9%) , and high-density lipoprotein cholesterol ([HDL-C] +10.4% + / - 3.2%) concentrations, as well as the TC / HDL-C (-17.4% + / - 2.6%) and LDL-C/HDL- C (-22.9% + / - 2.4%) ratios. "

Its side effects are similar to any ?2-adrenergic agonist, and very similar to clenbuterol. Increased blood pressure, heart rate, insomnia, tremors and sweating are the most talked about (7). It is also able to decrease levels of the amino acid taurine in the circulation and the heart (19). The depletion of such compound is related to the occurrence of muscle cramps. Cardiac lesions, as reported in animals with clenbuterol, were never observed with salbutamol. I believe this happens due to the shorter of MV compound. In fact, do not believe in the cardiac toxicity of clenbuterol, since the animals have more ?2 receptors as humans. All these effects are easily controlled due to the short MV compound (even after accumulate). Taking the necessary precautions, salbutamol is a very safe drug.

The administration of albuterol should be fractionated during the day (owing to short MV) being recomenadada the last dose at least 4-5 hours before bedtime.Recommend inciar with low doses of 2-4 mg / day taken in one single fraction, as well as clenbuterol, gradually increasing doses in accordance with side effects. From 6 mg / day should be fractionated doses in 2-3 applications per day and the dose studied is 16 mg / day (15). Users have reported use of up to 24 mg / day. If the goal is improvement of performance or anabolism, increasing doses can occur more quickly. The dosage ranges from 4-16 mg / day according to the studies to that end (7) (15). The duration of the treatment varies according to the user. Its ability to cause receptor desensitization is less than that observed with clenbuterol, and you can find reports of users who used it for 6-10 weeks without observing a drop in effectiveness.I recommend that the use occurs until feeling the effects (including the side), being recommended to stop after the stimulating effects cease.

Benadryl and Ketotifen proved able to restore the adrenergic response to their agonists (4), however, its use with salbutamol, due to short MV, only have value if you use the drug for prolonged periods at doses much large.

Courtesy:- @Pscarb


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@Jatin Bhatia thanks for the article

it does "work" yes but i just see clenbuterol as being far superior both on paper and in the results i have experienced from both

if i were to list the order of efficiency in regard to weight loss of the beta agonists it would be

1. Clenbuterol
2. Ephedrine 
3. Albuterol

i rate ECA over albuterol not for fat burning purpose but for appetite suppression and energy

im not saying im right and i put in my first post "IMO" as this is just opinion and i didnt cite any studies suggesting i was correct

but again thanks for the write up and for some albuterol would be a better choice due to sides associated with clen's long active life but for me personally i find it to be clens ugly step sister that no one really cares about as a first choice


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

swole troll said:


> @Jatin Bhatia thanks for the article
> 
> it does "work" yes but i just see clenbuterol as being far superior both on paper and in the results i have experienced from both
> 
> ...


 I just pasted the article against the word "Crap" mate. It's not useless provided you know how and when to bring it in unlike clen. Anyone, who aims to shed fat uses clen. Albuterol, though is a beta agonist but has a different mechanism of working. It doesn't stimulate your BMR, it just changes the preferred source of energy expenditure.


----------



## Tharayman (Apr 5, 2013)

Why should one not use a dosing protocol for albuterol similar to clenbuterol, where you increase dosage ED or EOD? Seeing as the problem with desensitization is the same? Is there any known dangers in going higher than the much touted 24mg`s?


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

ytpt said:


> Thanks for the tip. If you do not have something useful about what I asked, sit back !!!


 OOOoooooOOOOOooooohhh.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Tharayman said:


> Why should one not use a dosing protocol for albuterol similar to clenbuterol, where you increase dosage ED or EOD? Seeing as the problem with desensitization is the same? Is there any known dangers in going higher than the much touted 24mg`s?


 There will be no max, just like there isn't with clen. Tolerance to stims, fatburners, steroids are all very individual.


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

I prefer this over clen. You have to dose it several times a day, but it doesn't interfere with your sleep if the last dose is 4-6 hrs before bed.

I also found less sides than with clen, also it doesn't make your heart grow from what I've read.

I started with 4mg on day 1-2, upped to 6mg on day 3-5 and just ramped up slowly. If you don't feel 6mg, add another 2mg. Once I went up to 24mg a day, but kept cycle around 14 days, then it wasn't working anymore, so I just ended it. Last time I went easy on it and hit maybe 16mg on the last day, no need to go crazy.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

ytpt said:


> Thanks for the tip. If you do not have something useful about what I asked, sit back !!!


 4 posts

0 feedback

Attitude towards longstanding respected member who actually offered good advice.

Welcome dipsh1t, you'll fit in well, I'm sure.


----------

